# [contourné] startx ne demarre qu'avec les droits root

## kortex39

Re bonjour chaque soucis son thread XD

lors de mon precedent post j'explique que c'est ma seconde installation de gentoo. Hors cette fois-ci je rencontre un petit soucis au niveau de startx que je n'avais pas rencontré la 1ere fois... Je n'arrive pas a lancer x sans les droits root.

En user il me repond parse-vt-settings canno't open /dev/tty0 (permission denied)

pourtant je suis bien dans le groupe video... 

En atendant une reponse ou une piste je contourne en lancant un dm via root mais c'est inconfortable en secu

Merci d'avanceLast edited by kortex39 on Wed Feb 08, 2017 10:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k-root

-> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Non_root_Xorg

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1053260-start-0.html

----------

## kortex39

merci k-root mais j'ai deja testé cela. Ce qui m'etonnes c'est que lors de ma premiere instalation je n'ai jamas eu a faire ca... est-ce que je n'aurais pas oublié un flag? voici le contenu de ma variable use

```
USE="-systemd -nss -qt3 -qt3support -kdeenablefinal -qt4 -kde -suid X xml threadsffmpeg ssl udev acpi fuse unicode xorg truetype opengl openssl gallium"
```

et celui de mon package.use

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 python2_7"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22 ruby23"

CURL_SSL="openssl"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /var/tmp/sapher-overlay"

kortex@funtoo ~> cat /etc/portage/package.use

sys-libs/ncurses cxx threads unicode -ada -debug -doc -gpm -minimal -profile -static-libs -test -tinfo -trace

x11-misc/lightdm -gnome gtk

sys-kernel/linux-firmware savedconfig

x11-base/xorg-server -suid

x11-libs/libxcb xkb

dev-libs/efl drm glib

dev-libs/glib dbus

media-libs/mesa dri3

net-misc/networkmanager  -modemmanager dhclient gnutls ncurses resolvconf wifi

# required by app-shells/fish-2.4.0-r1::gentoo

# required by fish (argument)

>=dev-libs/libpcre2-10.22 pcre32

# required by media-libs/mesa-13.0.3::gentoo[llvm,-opencl,-video_cards_r600,video_cards_radeon,-video_cards_radeonsi]

# required by media-libs/libepoxy-1.3.1::gentoo

# required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4::gentoo[-wayland,glamor]

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.8.0::gentoo[glamor]

# required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.17::gentoo[video_cards_radeon]

>=virtual/libelf-1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.8.0::gentoo[glamor]

# required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.17::gentoo[video_cards_radeon]

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4 glamor gallium

```

----------

## KeNNys

Peux tu nous montrer le contenu de  /etc/group ?

----------

## kortex39

```
cat /etc/group

root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,kortex

floppy::11:root

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

console::17:

audio::18:

cdrom::19:

dialout::20:

tape::26:root

video::27:root,kortex

cdrw::80:

usb::85:

input::97:kortex

users::100:games

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

man:x:15:

sshd:x:22:

dhcp:x:249:

messagebus:x:248:

polkitd:x:247:

plugdev:x:246:

mail:x:12:postfix

postmaster:!:245:

postfix:x:207:

postdrop:x:208:

lpadmin:x:106:

```

----------

## KeNNys

Re,

Je vois 2 choses mais je ne suis pas sur que le problème vient de là.

il faut ajouter ton utilisateur dans le group : users

Et sur ma config j'ai un group qui porte le nom de mon utilisateur, donc pour toi tu devrais avoir un group : kortex avec l'utilisateur kortex

mais bon on va commencer par le group user :

usermod -aG users kortex

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

As-tu vu les pistes mentionnées ici:

http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/101930/how-to-run-startx-as-non-root

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=145646

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/startx-works-as-root-but-not-as-regular-user-737678/

http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=113522

?

----------

